# RDC-3 on Ebay with strange roof



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

There's an RDC-3 - new in box - on Ebay right now. The auction will end around noon Eastern time today Sunday, Feb. 3, 2013. It has a total of FIVE large roof items: the standard radiator and four I've never seen before. I can't find any photos, prototype or model, that have these four roof items.

Does anyone know what they could be? Did Aristo make such an oddball RDC-3 in their recent production? Can it really be "new in box"?

JackM

Apparently the only person in the world who'll probably watch the S.B. game today, but doesn't care a lick about all the pre-game junk.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's the link: 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...0578987022 It's a New Haven.

JackM

Still not interested in all the pre-game hoopla.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

It's been removed as of 8:48 AM today.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

That's a shame. I was hoping to hear from the seller about it. It looks like a one-time NHRA fan - with a big scoop in the hood of his Pinto wagon that the driver can barely see over, that now commands a six-figure auction price at Barrett-Jackson - did it. 

JackM


----------

